# NGD. '92 Peavey Ecoustic.



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Did a trade for this 2 year production puppy.
Strap not included.
Seller's pics.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATS!

I played this guitar today and was impressed with the electrified sound and ease of playing.
It has held up extremely well for 28 years of age.
If it goes over 5 lbs. soaking wet, I'd be surprised.

ENJOY!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks Dave.
Sure sounded good through your amp.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats Larry!


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Very cool! Congrats!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice case too!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I was hoping it was going to be the version with the vibrato! People knock Peavey but at the end of the day most of the stuff they made was well built and good sounding. I think they get a bad rap.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> Nice case too!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I had totally forgotten about these!! Congrats.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

I would play the hell out of that guitar! Good find buddy. Congrats


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Acoustic Tom said:


> Good find buddy


Thank you.

Actually, I was contacted by him regarding a guitar that I had for sale. He asked if I would accept an offer or is my price firm.
I was about to reply when I thought 'I should check his ads first' (kijiji).
We agreed on a straight up trade.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Actually, I was contacted by him regarding a guitar that I had for sale. He asked if I would accept an offer or is my price firm.
> I was about to reply when I thought 'I should check his ads first' (kijiji).
> We agreed on a straight up trade.


That's awesome! Nobody ever has anything decent to trade with me.


----------

